# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.53 - MT6737/MT6737M support and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.53 - MT6737/MT6737M support and more * MT6737 - successor of MT6735 platform, new low-cost mass market CPU from MediaTek. 
- Core updated
Flash ID database updates
Definition base updated and revised 
- MediaTek MT6737/MT6737M support activated ! - *World First*
Firmware Read and Write (as factory one)
Factory FW flashing
Read full info (with extended and security info)
FlashDump Read / Write
NVRAM Read / Write
UserLocks Reset (include fingerprint lock) without data lost
HW test - eMMC RO test
Security repair - IMEI1, IMEI2
SP unlock ( Unlock Code Reading )
SP unlock ( Direct Unlock )
Format FileSystem / Reset settings (Inlude FRP, Privacy and rest user locks)
Reset FRP lock (Google Reset Protection)
Reset Privacy Lock
Repair ExtData
Flash Erase
Fix Unknown BaseBand
Init Preloader
Forensic: PhoneBook extraction
Forensic: User Gallery (Photo / Video) extraction
Read ModemConfiguration file ( BPLGUI )
Modem ReInit
FastBoot mode operations 
- FW Read Engine Revised
MT6737/MT6737M FW read supported!
*FW is complete and as factory one!
*FW is fully compatible with SPFlashTool
New types supported
Brand-Specific improvements
Files verification improved 
- Andoid 6.x operations revised
Security repair operations updated 
FW reading for A6 devices improved 
Limitations: PatternLock reading and DataProtection lock reading on Android 6 not work due security subsystem change
Limitations workaround: ResetUserLocks adapted for Android 6 platform, use it instead 
- Service 
Security repair revised 
- Other
Flash ID database updated
Some other bugfixes and improvements  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Karbonn Titanium Quattro L50 HD MT6735 Some Test Reports.*    *Operation : Check / Read Info [ v1.53 ]* 
  Code:
 1. Power Off Phone , Remove battery , Insert back 2. Insert USB cable. In some cases require hold BootKey  Wait for phone... Phone found! [ 25 ] Sync... Inital Boot Ok! BB_CPU_PID : 6735 BB_CPU_NME : [MediaTek] MT6735_S00 BB_CPU_EXT : 0xCB00 , 0x8A00 , 0x0000 Processing BROM stage Settings for BROM configured! SecCfgVal : 0x00000000 BromVer   : 0x00FF BLVersion : 0x0001 PreLoader : Active [ Boot with PL ] BootLdrSS : NORMAL with SPRELOADER Processing DA stage DA Select done, will use MTK_AllInOne_DA_v5.1624.16.07 Sending and initialize DA ... Running DA ver.4.2 on BBID : 0x93 NAND Flash : NOT INSTALLED eMMC Flash : 510001154D333238375600428F9C73CA Initialize Memory ...  DRAM already initialized by Preloader DAgent sent , init HW now eMMC FlashIC initialized [eMMC] : FLASH_VEN : 0x15 , OEM : 0100 [eMMC] : FLASH_INF : [SAMSUNG] , BM328 [eMMC] : FLASH_CID : 150100513832334D42005637CA73B28F [eMMC] : FLASH_BRT : 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 [eMMC] : FLASH_LEN : 0x00000003A3E00000 [eMMC] : FLASH_UCP : 14910 MiB [eMMC 16 GiB] DEV RID    : 0x04E45299A55722716B52726DC5EC699D INT RAM    : 0x00020000 EXT RAM    : 0x80000000 [2 GiB] BOOT TYPE  : EMMC_FLASH_BOOT SOC VERIFY : C1 Boot Ok!  [AP] : Initial info read Ok!  Brand     : KARBONN ProdName  : Quattro_L50_HD ProdModel : Quattro L50 HD Device    : Quattro_L50_HD AndroidVer: 5.1 MTKxCPU   : MT6735 MTKxPRJ   : ALPS.L1.MP3.V2_GINR6735.65U.L1_P121  SECURITY :  IMEI_SW [1] : 9114811XXXXXXXX IMEI_SW [2] : 9114811XXXXXXXX BTMAC Addr  : 40C62AXXXXXX WiFi MAC    : 40C62AXXXXXX  MODEM :  BaseBand  : MT6735_S00_MOLY_LR9_W1444_MD_LWTG_MP_V16_P50_1_lwg_n  EXTRA :  LCD : Not info available  :Frown:  LCD Res : 1280x720 TOUCH [0] : GT1XX CAM [0] : s5k3m2_mipi_raw CAM [1] : s5k3m2b_mipi_raw CAM [2] : ov5670_mipi_raw CAM [3] : s5k5e2ya_mipi_raw MODEM : Z350_LWG_band158_band3_40_Edge LOCALE : en_US zh_CN zh_TW es_ES pt_BR ru_RU fr_FR de_DE tr_TR vi_VN ms_MY in_ID th_TH it_IT ar_EG hi_IN bn_IN ur_PK fa_IR pt_PT nl_NL el_GR hu_HU tl_PH ro_RO cs_CZ ko_KR km_KH iw_IL my_MM pl_PL es_US bg_BG hr_HR lv_LV lt_LT sk_SK uk_UA de_AT da_DK fi_FI nb_NO sv_SE en_GB hy_AM zh_HK et_EE ja_JP kk_KZ sr_RS sl_SI ca_ES  Done! Elapsed: 00:00:20 Reconnect Power/Cable!    *Operation : Read Flash [ v1.53 ]* 
  Code:
 1. Power Off Phone , Remove battery , Insert back 2. Insert USB cable. In some cases require hold BootKey  Wait for phone... Phone found! [ 25 ] Sync... Inital Boot Ok! BB_CPU_PID : 6735 BB_CPU_NME : [MediaTek] MT6735_S00 BB_CPU_EXT : 0xCB00 , 0x8A00 , 0x0000 Processing BROM stage Settings for BROM configured! SecCfgVal : 0x00000000 BromVer   : 0x00FF BLVersion : 0x0001 PreLoader : Active [ Boot with PL ] BootLdrSS : NORMAL with SPRELOADER Processing DA stage DA Select done, will use MTK_AllInOne_DA_v5.1624.16.07 Sending and initialize DA ... Running DA ver.4.2 on BBID : 0x93 NAND Flash : NOT INSTALLED eMMC Flash : 510001154D333238375600428F9C73CA Initialize Memory ...  DRAM already initialized by Preloader DAgent sent , init HW now eMMC FlashIC initialized [eMMC] : FLASH_VEN : 0x15 , OEM : 0100 [eMMC] : FLASH_INF : [SAMSUNG] , BM328 [eMMC] : FLASH_CID : 150100513832334D42005637CA73B28F [eMMC] : FLASH_BRT : 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 [eMMC] : FLASH_LEN : 0x00000003A3E00000 [eMMC] : FLASH_UCP : 14910 MiB [eMMC 16 GiB] DEV RID    : 0x04E45299A55722716B52726DC5EC699D INT RAM    : 0x00020000 EXT RAM    : 0x80000000 [2 GiB] BOOT TYPE  : EMMC_FLASH_BOOT SOC VERIFY : C1 Boot Ok!  Reading Flash Content now ...   xGPT : Normalize settings Ok!  Brand     : KARBONN ProdName  : Quattro_L50_HD ProdModel : Quattro L50 HD Device    : Quattro_L50_HD AndroidVer: 5.1 MTKxCPU   : MT6735 MTKxPRJ   : ALPS.L1.MP3.V2_GINR6735.65U.L1_P121  [Read Ok] : preloader_z350.bin [Read Ok] : lk.bin [Read Ok] : boot.img [Read Ok] : recovery.img [Read Ok] : logo.bin [Read Ok] : secro.img [Read Ok] : tz1.img [Read Ok] : tz2.img [Read Ok] : system.img [Read Ok] : cache.img [Read Ok] : userdata.img  [ScatCFG] : MT6735 / V1.1.2 / z350 / EMMC Android Info saved MAUI Meta DB saved HWConfig Info saved FW Size : 2559 MiB Scatter saved to : C:\InfinityBox\CM2MTK\Flash\MT6735__KARBONN__Quattro_L50_HD__Quattro_L50_HD__5.1__ALPS.L1.MP3.V2_GINR6735.65U.L1_P121\  All done!  Done! Elapsed: 00:08:01 Reconnect Power/Cable!    *Operation : HW Test [ v1.53 ]* 
  Code:
 1. Power Off Phone , Remove battery , Insert back 2. Insert USB cable. In some cases require hold BootKey  Wait for phone... Phone found! [ 25 ] Sync... Inital Boot Ok! BB_CPU_PID : 6735 BB_CPU_NME : [MediaTek] MT6735_S00 BB_CPU_EXT : 0xCB00 , 0x8A00 , 0x0000 Processing BROM stage Settings for BROM configured! SecCfgVal : 0x00000000 BromVer   : 0x00FF BLVersion : 0x0001 PreLoader : Active [ Boot with PL ] BootLdrSS : NORMAL with SPRELOADER Processing DA stage DA Select done, will use MTK_AllInOne_DA_v5.1624.16.07 Sending and initialize DA ... Running DA ver.4.2 on BBID : 0x93 NAND Flash : NOT INSTALLED eMMC Flash : 510001154D333238375600428F9C73CA Initialize Memory ...  DRAM already initialized by Preloader DAgent sent , init HW now eMMC FlashIC initialized [eMMC] : FLASH_VEN : 0x15 , OEM : 0100 [eMMC] : FLASH_INF : [SAMSUNG] , BM328 [eMMC] : FLASH_CID : 150100513832334D42005637CA73B28F [eMMC] : FLASH_BRT : 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 [eMMC] : FLASH_LEN : 0x00000003A3E00000 [eMMC] : FLASH_UCP : 14910 MiB [eMMC 16 GiB] DEV RID    : 0x04E45299A55722716B52726DC5EC699D INT RAM    : 0x00020000 EXT RAM    : 0x80000000 [2 GiB] BOOT TYPE  : EMMC_FLASH_BOOT SOC VERIFY : C1 Boot Ok!  Processing Miscellaneous test MSC : BatteryLevel : 3752 mV  [Processing] FlashMemory Read-Write test [eMMC] : [SAMSUNG] , BM328 , 0x3A3E00000 , 14910 MiB [eMMC] : CID : 150100513832334D42005637CA73B28F  [eMMC] : MODE : SQ-WR [PASSED] : eMMC RW Check #1 Ok! [eMMC] : MODE : RA-WR [PASSED] : eMMC RW Check #2 Ok!  [eMMC RO CHECK] : eMMC Ok! READ-WRITE Passed!  [Processing] RAM Read-Write test [DRAM] : 0x80000000 , 2048 MiB  [DRAM] : ADDRESS BUS test [PASSED] : Bus Count : 0x1E [DRAM] : DATA BUS test [PASSED] : Bus Count : 0x1F [DRAM] : PATTERN test [PASSED] : PATTERN Ok [DRAM] : INCDEC test [PASSED] : INCDEC Ok  All Done!  Done! Elapsed: 00:05:06 Reconnect Power/Cable!    *Operation : Read Pattern/DP Lock [ v1.53 ]* 
  Code:
 1. Power Off Phone , Remove battery , Insert back 2. Insert USB cable. In some cases require hold BootKey  Wait for phone... Phone found! [ 25 ] Sync... Inital Boot Ok! BB_CPU_PID : 6735 BB_CPU_NME : [MediaTek] MT6735_S00 BB_CPU_EXT : 0xCB00 , 0x8A00 , 0x0000 Processing BROM stage Settings for BROM configured! SecCfgVal : 0x00000000 BromVer   : 0x00FF BLVersion : 0x0001 PreLoader : Active [ Boot with PL ] BootLdrSS : NORMAL with SPRELOADER Processing DA stage DA Select done, will use MTK_AllInOne_DA_v5.1624.16.07 Sending and initialize DA ... Running DA ver.4.2 on BBID : 0x93 NAND Flash : NOT INSTALLED eMMC Flash : 510001154D333238375600428F9C73CA Initialize Memory ...  DRAM already initialized by Preloader DAgent sent , init HW now eMMC FlashIC initialized [eMMC] : FLASH_VEN : 0x15 , OEM : 0100 [eMMC] : FLASH_INF : [SAMSUNG] , BM328 [eMMC] : FLASH_CID : 150100513832334D42005637CA73B28F [eMMC] : FLASH_BRT : 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 [eMMC] : FLASH_LEN : 0x00000003A3E00000 [eMMC] : FLASH_UCP : 14910 MiB [eMMC 16 GiB] DEV RID    : 0x04E45299A55722716B52726DC5EC699D INT RAM    : 0x00020000 EXT RAM    : 0x80000000 [2 GiB] BOOT TYPE  : EMMC_FLASH_BOOT SOC VERIFY : C1 Boot Ok!  Reading data ...   Get Locks ... PatternLock Sequnce : 426853719  Done! Elapsed: 00:00:25 Reconnect Power/Cable! 
     				__________________ *Read The الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Carefully!!!*

----------


## mohamed73

*Intex Cloud N12 DDR3 Some Test Reports.* *
H/W Ver:V1.0 & S/W Ver:V02 : Inside Cellphone : Intex_Cloud_N12_V02_Indian*  *Operation : Check / Read Info [ v1.53 ]* 
  Code:
 1. Power Off Phone , Remove battery , Insert back 2. Insert USB cable. In some cases require hold BootKey  Wait for phone... Phone found! [ 25 ] Sync... Inital Boot Ok! BB_CPU_PID : 6582 BB_CPU_NME : [MediaTek] MT6582_S00 BB_CPU_EXT : 0xCB00 , 0x8A00 , 0x0000 Processing BROM stage Settings for BROM configured! SecCfgVal : 0x00000000 BromVer   : 0x00FF BLVersion : 0x0001 PreLoader : Active [ Boot with PL ] BootLdrSS : NORMAL with SPRELOADER Processing DA stage DA Select done, will use MTK_AllInOne_DA_v5.1624.16.07 Sending and initialize DA ... Running DA ver.4.2 on BBID : 0x87 NAND Flash : NOT INSTALLED eMMC Flash : 150100523832314D4200B806C806423F Initialize Memory ...  DRAM already initialized by Preloader DAgent sent , init HW now eMMC FlashIC initialized [eMMC] : FLASH_VEN : 0x15 , OEM : 0100 [eMMC] : FLASH_INF : [SAMSUNG] , BM128 [eMMC] : FLASH_CID : 150100523832314D4200B806C806423F [eMMC] : FLASH_BRT : 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 [eMMC] : FLASH_LEN : 0x00000003A3E00000 [eMMC] : FLASH_UCP : 14910 MiB [eMMC 16 GiB] DEV RID    : 0x04E45299384E0A1C6EB4DA2E5006D667 INT RAM    : 0x00020000 EXT RAM    : 0x40000000 [1 GiB] BOOT TYPE  : EMMC_FLASH_BOOT SOC VERIFY : C1 Boot Ok!  [AP] : Initial info read Ok!  Brand     : Cloud_N12 ProdName  : Cloud_N12 ProdModel : Cloud N12 Device    : Cloud_N12 AndroidVer: 5.0 MTKxCPU   : MT6582 MTKxPRJ   : ALPS.L0.MP2.V1_VANZO6582.WT.L_P17  SECURITY :  IMEI_SW [1] : 91143790XXXXXXX IMEI_SW [2] : 91143790XXXXXXX BTMAC Addr  : 7A2146XXXXXX WiFi MAC    : 000822XXXXXX  MODEM :  BaseBand  : MT6582_S00_MOLY_WR8_W1449_MD_WG_MP_V1_1_wg_n  EXTRA :  LCD [0] : nt35590_hd720_dsi_cmd_auo LCD Res : 1280x720 TOUCH [0] : GT9XX CAM [0] : s5k3h7y_mipi_raw CAM [1] : s5k8aayx_mipi_yuv MODEM : vanzo6582_wt_l_hspa vanzo6582_wt_l_tdd128hspa LOCALE : en_US zh_CN zh_TW es_ES pt_BR ru_RU fr_FR de_DE tr_TR vi_VN ms_MY in_ID th_TH it_IT ar_EG hi_IN bn_IN ur_PK fa_IR pt_PT nl_NL el_GR hu_HU tl_PH ro_RO cs_CZ ko_KR km_KH iw_IL my_MM pl_PL es_US bg_BG hr_HR lv_LV lt_LT sk_SK uk_UA de_AT da_DK fi_FI nb_NO sv_SE en_GB hy_AM zh_HK et_EE ja_JP kk_KZ sr_RS sl_SI ca_ES  Done! Elapsed: 00:00:13 Reconnect Power/Cable!    *Operation : Read Flash [ v1.53 ]* 
  Code:
 1. Power Off Phone , Remove battery , Insert back 2. Insert USB cable. In some cases require hold BootKey  Wait for phone... Phone found! [ 25 ] Sync... Inital Boot Ok! BB_CPU_PID : 6582 BB_CPU_NME : [MediaTek] MT6582_S00 BB_CPU_EXT : 0xCB00 , 0x8A00 , 0x0000 Processing BROM stage Settings for BROM configured! SecCfgVal : 0x00000000 BromVer   : 0x00FF BLVersion : 0x0001 PreLoader : Active [ Boot with PL ] BootLdrSS : NORMAL with SPRELOADER Processing DA stage DA Select done, will use MTK_AllInOne_DA_v5.1624.16.07 Sending and initialize DA ... Running DA ver.4.2 on BBID : 0x87 NAND Flash : NOT INSTALLED eMMC Flash : 150100523832314D4200B806C806423F Initialize Memory ...  DRAM already initialized by Preloader DAgent sent , init HW now eMMC FlashIC initialized [eMMC] : FLASH_VEN : 0x15 , OEM : 0100 [eMMC] : FLASH_INF : [SAMSUNG] , BM128 [eMMC] : FLASH_CID : 150100523832314D4200B806C806423F [eMMC] : FLASH_BRT : 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 [eMMC] : FLASH_LEN : 0x00000003A3E00000 [eMMC] : FLASH_UCP : 14910 MiB [eMMC 16 GiB] DEV RID    : 0x04E45299384E0A1C6EB4DA2E5006D667 INT RAM    : 0x00020000 EXT RAM    : 0x40000000 [1 GiB] BOOT TYPE  : EMMC_FLASH_BOOT SOC VERIFY : C1 Boot Ok!  Reading Flash Content now ...   Brand     : Cloud_N12 ProdName  : Cloud_N12 ProdModel : Cloud N12 Device    : Cloud_N12 AndroidVer: 5.0 MTKxCPU   : MT6582 MTKxPRJ   : ALPS.L0.MP2.V1_VANZO6582.WT.L_P17  [Read Ok] : preloader_a20n.bin [Read Ok] : MBR [Read Ok] : EBR1 [Read Ok] : lk.bin [Read Ok] : boot.img [Read Ok] : recovery.img [Read Ok] : secro.img [Read Ok] : logo.bin [Read Ok] : system.img [Read Ok] : cache.img [Read Ok] : userdata.img  [ScatCFG] : MT6582 / V1.1.1 / a20n / EMMC Android Info saved MAUI Meta DB saved HWConfig Info saved FW Size : 1430 MiB Scatter saved to : C:\InfinityBox\CM2MTK\Flash\MT6582__Cloud_N12__Cloud_N12__Cloud_N12__5.0__ALPS.L0.MP2.V1_VANZO6582.WT.L_P17\  All done!  Done! Elapsed: 00:07:12 Reconnect Power/Cable!     *Operation : Flash [ v1.53 ]* 
  Code:
 Scatter Load Ok , BaseBand : MT6582 , Project : a20n , Storage : EMMC Files found : 11 , Set to Flash : 10 Created by Infinity-Box (c) Chinese Miracle II (c) 2016 Device Brand   : Cloud_N12 Device Model   : Cloud_N12 Device CPU     : MT6582 Device IntName : Cloud_N12 Device Version : 5.0 Device Compile : 4/28/2015 12:56:45 PM Device Project : ALPS.L0.MP2.V1_VANZO6582.WT.L_P17 Device ExtInfo : Cloud N12 Ready to Flash!  Operation : Flash [ v1.53 ]  ======= Flash 1. Power Off Phone , Remove battery , Insert back 2. Insert USB cable. In some cases require hold BootKey  Wait for phone... Phone found! [ 25 ] Sync... Inital Boot Ok! BB_CPU_PID : 6582 BB_CPU_NME : [MediaTek] MT6582_S00 BB_CPU_EXT : 0xCB00 , 0x8A00 , 0x0000 Processing BROM stage Settings for BROM configured! SecCfgVal : 0x00000000 BromVer   : 0x00FF BLVersion : 0x0001 PreLoader : Active [ Boot with PL ] BootLdrSS : NORMAL with SPRELOADER Processing DA stage DA Select done, will use MTK_AllInOne_DA_v5.1624.16.07 Sending and initialize DA ... Running DA ver.4.2 on BBID : 0x87 NAND Flash : NOT INSTALLED eMMC Flash : 150100523832314D4200B806C806423F Initialize Memory ...  DRAM already initialized by Preloader DAgent sent , init HW now eMMC FlashIC initialized [eMMC] : FLASH_VEN : 0x15 , OEM : 0100 [eMMC] : FLASH_INF : [SAMSUNG] , BM128 [eMMC] : FLASH_CID : 150100523832314D4200B806C806423F [eMMC] : FLASH_BRT : 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 [eMMC] : FLASH_LEN : 0x00000003A3E00000 [eMMC] : FLASH_UCP : 14910 MiB [eMMC 16 GiB] DEV RID    : 0x04E45299384E0A1C6EB4DA2E5006D667 INT RAM    : 0x00020000 EXT RAM    : 0x40000000 [1 GiB] BOOT TYPE  : EMMC_FLASH_BOOT SOC VERIFY : C1 Boot Ok!  ScatCFG : BaseBand : MT6582 , Project : a20n , Storage : EMMC Setting : Flash Pre-Erase (Safe) : Enabled Setting : AFF verify :  Enabled Setting : HW verify :  Enabled  BL : Check HW compatibility BL : BBID supported by BootLoader! BL : Check eMMC compatibility BL : eMMC supported by BootLoader!  BL : BatteryLevel : 3926 mV BL : BatteryLevel Ok  BL : Flash Pre-Erase Total blocks to Erase : 2 Erase : 0x0000000000C00000-0x0000000000100000 Erase : 0x0000000002900000-0x00000003A0C00000 Flash Pre-Erase Done, time used : 00:00:14  SecCfg Passed , 1799 BMT remark not need. Will skip Sending Preloader ...  Use : preloader_a20n.bin Preloader Sent , Init passed SecCfg Passed , 1799 PartCount : 0012 Update PMT by user request Repartition Done!  Processing : Flash Write Flash now : MBR Image Flash Ok Flash now : EBR1 Image Flash Ok Flash now : UBOOT Image Flash Ok Flash now : BOOTIMG Image Flash Ok Flash now : RECOVERY Image Flash Ok Flash now : SEC_RO Image Flash Ok Flash now : LOGO Image Flash Ok Flash now : ANDROID Image Flash Ok Flash now : CACHE Image Flash Ok Flash now : USRDATA Image Flash Ok Flash Write Done, time used : 00:03:37  Processing : Verify Verify Passed : MBR Verify Passed : EBR1 Verify Passed : UBOOT Verify Passed : BOOTIMG Verify Passed : RECOVERY Verify Passed : SEC_RO Verify Passed : LOGO Verify Passed : ANDROID Verify Passed : CACHE Verify Passed : USRDATA Data Verify Done, time used : 00:01:04  Update Mirror PMT Update Done!  Update RomInfo done  Done! Elapsed: 00:05:13 Reconnect Power/Cable!    *Operation : HW Test [ v1.53 ]* 
  Code:
 1. Power Off Phone , Remove battery , Insert back 2. Insert USB cable. In some cases require hold BootKey  Wait for phone... Phone found! [ 25 ] Sync... Inital Boot Ok! BB_CPU_PID : 6582 BB_CPU_NME : [MediaTek] MT6582_S00 BB_CPU_EXT : 0xCB00 , 0x8A00 , 0x0000 Processing BROM stage Settings for BROM configured! SecCfgVal : 0x00000000 BromVer   : 0x00FF BLVersion : 0x0001 PreLoader : Active [ Boot with PL ] BootLdrSS : NORMAL with SPRELOADER Processing DA stage DA Select done, will use MTK_AllInOne_DA_v5.1624.16.07 Sending and initialize DA ... Running DA ver.4.2 on BBID : 0x87 NAND Flash : NOT INSTALLED eMMC Flash : 150100523832314D4200B806C806423F Initialize Memory ...  DRAM already initialized by Preloader DAgent sent , init HW now eMMC FlashIC initialized [eMMC] : FLASH_VEN : 0x15 , OEM : 0100 [eMMC] : FLASH_INF : [SAMSUNG] , BM128 [eMMC] : FLASH_CID : 150100523832314D4200B806C806423F [eMMC] : FLASH_BRT : 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 [eMMC] : FLASH_LEN : 0x00000003A3E00000 [eMMC] : FLASH_UCP : 14910 MiB [eMMC 16 GiB] DEV RID    : 0x04E45299384E0A1C6EB4DA2E5006D667 INT RAM    : 0x00020000 EXT RAM    : 0x40000000 [1 GiB] BOOT TYPE  : EMMC_FLASH_BOOT SOC VERIFY : C1 Boot Ok!  Processing Miscellaneous test MSC : BatteryLevel : 3919 mV  [Processing] FlashMemory Read-Write test [eMMC] : [SAMSUNG] , BM128 , 0x3A3E00000 , 14910 MiB [eMMC] : CID : 150100523832314D4200B806C806423F  [eMMC] : MODE : SQ-WR [PASSED] : eMMC RW Check #1 Ok! [eMMC] : MODE : RA-WR [PASSED] : eMMC RW Check #2 Ok!  [eMMC RO CHECK] : eMMC Ok! READ-WRITE Passed!  [Processing] RAM Read-Write test [DRAM] : 0x40000000 , 1024 MiB  [DRAM] : ADDRESS BUS test [PASSED] : Bus Count : 0x1D [DRAM] : DATA BUS test [PASSED] : Bus Count : 0x1F [DRAM] : PATTERN test [PASSED] : PATTERN Ok [DRAM] : INCDEC test [PASSED] : INCDEC Ok  All Done!  Done! Elapsed: 00:02:54 Reconnect Power/Cable!    
Operation : Read Pattern/DP Lock [ v1.53 ] 
  Code:
 1. Power Off Phone , Remove battery , Insert back 2. Insert USB cable. In some cases require hold BootKey  Wait for phone... Phone found! [ 25 ] Sync... Inital Boot Ok! BB_CPU_PID : 6582 BB_CPU_NME : [MediaTek] MT6582_S00 BB_CPU_EXT : 0xCB00 , 0x8A00 , 0x0000 Processing BROM stage Settings for BROM configured! SecCfgVal : 0x00000000 BromVer   : 0x00FF BLVersion : 0x0001 PreLoader : Active [ Boot with PL ] BootLdrSS : NORMAL with SPRELOADER Processing DA stage DA Select done, will use MTK_AllInOne_DA_v5.1624.16.07 Sending and initialize DA ... Running DA ver.4.2 on BBID : 0x87 NAND Flash : NOT INSTALLED eMMC Flash : 150100523832314D4200B806C806423F Initialize Memory ...  DRAM already initialized by Preloader DAgent sent , init HW now eMMC FlashIC initialized [eMMC] : FLASH_VEN : 0x15 , OEM : 0100 [eMMC] : FLASH_INF : [SAMSUNG] , BM128 [eMMC] : FLASH_CID : 150100523832314D4200B806C806423F [eMMC] : FLASH_BRT : 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 , 0x00400000 [eMMC] : FLASH_LEN : 0x00000003A3E00000 [eMMC] : FLASH_UCP : 14910 MiB [eMMC 16 GiB] DEV RID    : 0x04E45299384E0A1C6EB4DA2E5006D667 INT RAM    : 0x00020000 EXT RAM    : 0x40000000 [1 GiB] BOOT TYPE  : EMMC_FLASH_BOOT SOC VERIFY : C1 Boot Ok!  Reading data ...   Get Locks ... PatternLock Sequnce : 426853719  Done! Elapsed: 00:00:18 Reconnect Power/Cable! 
     				__________________ *Read The الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Carefully!!!*

----------


## ouahcene

merci

----------


## spitcha14

thank you thank you thank you

----------


## takayanagi31

merciii bcp mon frere

----------


## zaka2

مشكور جزيل الشكر

----------


## askjour

HI PLEAS HILIP

----------

